# Scales & Tails



## CrazyNut (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi, 
Ok just to start not sure if this shoukd be hefe or in chat so admins move if neccssary.

Ok so is anyone else really annoyed with S&T magazine publication? I have a one year subscrition and haven't received a magazine since May. I also haven't seen anything on their Facebook page either. Are they still publishing magazeins? Anyone know whats going on? You can PM if this is touchy issue. 

Thanks 
Kind regards
CN


----------



## Wally (Sep 25, 2016)

Got a whole bunch of issues from previous years you can have while you wait for... ahem... um.... Junes issue. 

Got the entire collection of Reptiles Australasia too. Not that it's a big collection......


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 25, 2016)

Wally said:


> Got a whole bunch of issues from previous years you can have while you wait for... ahem... um.... Junes issue.
> 
> Got the entire collection of Reptiles Australasia too. Not that it's a big collection......


Nah its all goods. Thanks for the offer though. You mean july not june (last issue was may).


----------



## Smittiferous (Sep 25, 2016)

I haven't seen an issue since may either. But I only just realised. Not terribly impressed with it tbh, won't be subscribing again, but that's another story for another thread.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 26, 2016)

Wally said:


> Got a whole bunch of issues from previous years you can have while you wait for... ahem... um.... Junes issue.
> 
> Got the entire collection of Reptiles Australasia too. Not that it's a big collection......



I worked as editor for both these publications, and while the rise and demise of Reptiles Australasia (a magazine which had huge potential) is a bizarre story in itself, I know just how hard Joy K worked, 7 days a week, to keep Scales and Tails on time, interesting and readable. Punctual publication was always paramount, and we would both be on phone and computer simultaneously (we live 600kms apart), sometimes into the early hours of deadline day for printing, to ensure it was out on time. This was during the times when reptile enthusiasm was at frenzy levels, and interest was massive. Supportive activities like the Expos which the Kuligowskis organised also energised the reptile-keeping community, but they require a massive amount of work on many levels to organise.

I know nothing of the current management of Scales & Tails, but I'd guess that the reduced levels of interest in reptiles and related information we've seen over the past few years would make it both difficult to drum up readable articles and also to turn a profit with reduced subscription numbers.

Jamie


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 26, 2016)

I know both the owners are very busy with university at the moment. I am sure if you contact them they will let you know when the next publication is due out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 26, 2016)

I know Steve is at uni. Didn't know Mahalia was. I don't see why just because they are at uni the rest of the S&T team can't come together to release a publication. Very annoying. Ut would have been alright if a notification was made but nithing was said and nothing was sent!


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 26, 2016)

I am pretty sure it is just Steve and Mahalia that does the mag. I can understand your disappointment though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 26, 2016)

As far as I know, the magazine is in transition from printed form to digital. As Jamie said, the lack of interest and lack of subscriptions brought the magazine to its end and who knows what response the electronic version will get from the readers. There was no shortage of articles, in my opinion, the magazine's contents were top class but the hobby didn't support it enough to keep it going. As I see it, the majority of hobbyists have narrow focus on their "speciality" and little interest to widen their knowledge and interests in herpetology and herpetoculture. To put it simply, there are too many "pet owners" and not enough serious herpers. JMO

cheers
Michael


----------



## Steve0402 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi everyone. 


We're in the process of contacting all our current subscribers, and if we haven't got to you yet then we're sorry. We're in the process of diversifying and setting scales and tails up for the future. As a part of this, we will no longer be printing hard copies of the magazine. We are refunding any outstanding subscriptions and will continue to do so until they're all done which is expected to take a few months. We're working on a new website and smart app as our new distribution lines instead of the news agents and pet shops that we have been using and we'll be moving the magazine into a digital format. This will allow us to focus on more content such as podcasting and expos and it will be a fraction of the cost to you. 


In terms of this discussion, my wife and I are both at uni full time. We have two kids in school and we're renovating our house and have been since before we brought the magazine. We've never made any money from Scales & Tails however we've put everything we've had into it over the last four years and this is a hobby to us. Printing the magazine is the only part that is not profitable and if we don't diversify now there's no future at all for scales and tails. We may not have contacted everyone yet but we've answered every email, private messages and phone calls we've received from our subscribers. My phone number and email address is displayed in the magazine and on the website so rather than commenting here you're welcome to contact us directly if you are in fact a subscriber. 


We've got a great team who are waiting for us to move forward and we are doing the best we can. 


Thank you
Steve & Mahalia


----------



## Wokka (Sep 26, 2016)

It's chicken and egg . The magazine had enough subscribers to be viable and then apparently lost them. Not producing copy on time would certainly contribute to that.I think the magazine should cater for their subscribers even if they are "pet owners" rather than aiming for herpetologists who don't seem to be able to support the magazine.


----------



## Steve0402 (Sep 26, 2016)

You're argument is based on incorrect assumptions and is invalid.


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks for clearing that up Steve. Some early warning in future would have be appreciated and certainly ease frustration.


----------



## Wokka (Sep 26, 2016)

Wokka said:


> It's chicken and egg . The magazine had enough subscribers to be viable and then apparently lost them. Not producing copy on time would certainly contribute to that.I think the magazine should cater for their subscribers even if they are "pet owners" rather than aiming for herpetologists who don't seem to be able to support the magazine.


My comment was in reference to post #9 in the absence of post #10 .


----------



## imalizardbro (Sep 27, 2016)

There has been a decline in quality in the magazine.

I own almost every copy of monitor, reptiles Australia, reptiles Australasia and scales and tails.

Just added that in so my opinion wouldn't be called "invalid".


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 27, 2016)

I am surprised that you find the contents in decline. I also have all the mags you mentioned and I read each one of them from cover to cover. Althought I think the last issues on RA were the best of the lot, S&T was pretty good lately. Unfortunately, no magazine can please everyone with every issue.

Wokka, S&T DID cater for herpers and per owners, even for kids. But it's the pet owners who aren't interesting in anything but their pets and they're the ones that didn't subscribe. You're right in that herpetologists alone are not enough to support the mag.

cheers
Michael



imalizardbro said:


> There has been a decline in quality in the magazine.
> 
> I own almost every copy of monitor, reptiles Australia, reptiles Australasia and scales and tails.
> 
> Just added that in so my opinion wouldn't be called "invalid".


----------



## Micksreps (Sep 27, 2016)

I have been a subscriber for the last 3 years, did not even notice that i haven't received a mag until reading this post, would have been good to be contacted.
Im not sure when my subscription was due to expire so i might send an email to check on it.
It will be a shame not to receive the printed copies but i will continue to support them with the online version.
I have always enjoyed reading all aspects of the mag, its not often i would skip any section.


----------



## adderboy (Sep 27, 2016)

Sadly it looks like I'll be collateral damage. I have every copy and had a standing order at the newsagency. Good mag, and I much prefer the printed option. Won't bother with the online version, though. I spend too much time in front of a PC screen already.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 27, 2016)

I supported the magazine from inception,I have every copy from #1 to the final #47 and was disappointed to learn of it's demise.
Even though I am mainly a dragon freak I do like to read about other reptiles


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm going to miss that S&T mag. Don't have too many issues sadly. Oh well. All good thibgs come to end, as is life.


----------



## Steve0402 (Sep 28, 2016)

Your opinion is invalid, if you think you could do a better job, feel free to give it a go.
This was in response to IMALIZARDBRO.


----------



## eipper (Sep 28, 2016)

Steve and Mahalia,

I for one appreciate the efforts you guys go to to produce the magazine. I hope this is just a hiatus rather than the end of the mag.

cheers
scott


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 28, 2016)

I used to work on Monitor and Reptiles Australia, it has been really interesting, and in the last few years a bit sad, to see the evolution of herp magazines. Monitor went from being little more than a small club newsletter to the premier Australian reptile magazine, it was basically stomped out existence by Reptiles Australia, which eventually developed issues behind the scenes and was replaced by Scales and Tails, but even at that stage, the writing was on the wall - the internet was eventually going to kill the physical magazine. I've admired S&T for managing to continue over the last few years, surviving as long as they did was very impressive.

Then again, if S&T goes digital, someone new may just prove me wrong and jump in to fill the niche. I wouldn't be too surprised if someone had a go, but I'd be surprised if they were successful. I'd be first in line to congratulate and admire them if they managed.


----------



## GBWhite (Sep 28, 2016)

To be honest I'm surprised that S&T survived as long as it did as a hard copy magazine. Myself and a couple of associates toyed with the idea of a producing a regular reptile publication some time before Reptiles Australia established but after undertaking a detailed business plan decided to can the idea. I applaud the editors for their effort and wish them all the best with their endeavour to go digital.

George.


----------



## Wally (Sep 28, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> I worked as editor for both these publications, and while the rise and demise of Reptiles Australasia (a magazine which had huge potential) is a bizarre story in itself, I know just how hard Joy K worked, 7 days a week, to keep Scales and Tails on time, interesting and readable. Punctual publication was always paramount, and we would both be on phone and computer simultaneously (we live 600kms apart), sometimes into the early hours of deadline day for printing, to ensure it was out on time. This was during the times when reptile enthusiasm was at frenzy levels, and interest was massive. Supportive activities like the Expos which the Kuligowskis organised also energised the reptile-keeping community, but they require a massive amount of work on many levels to organise.
> 
> I know nothing of the current management of Scales & Tails, but I'd guess that the reduced levels of interest in reptiles and related information we've seen over the past few years would make it both difficult to drum up readable articles and also to turn a profit with reduced subscription numbers.
> 
> Jamie



Yes Jamie I'm aware of your background with the mag and the other backstory behind it's demise. I, like a lot of other people got their fingers burnt on that one.

I won't forget what went on in here with it's inception either. It wasn't all that pretty, from all sides.


----------



## Virides (Sep 30, 2016)

So I talked to Steve Castell about Scales & Tails and I can confirm that all if fine, they are just switching to digital publishing. Printing is a huge outlay and they have to produce enough to cover all the potential sales for that period, so any left over is pure cost. With digital there is no such cost. This means more funds can be put towards other features in their digital publications and other things like future shows.

All is good and businesses must evolve to survive in a world that continues down the digital path


----------



## pythoninfinite (Oct 1, 2016)

Wally said:


> Yes Jamie I'm aware of your background with the mag and the other backstory behind it's demise. I, like a lot of other people got their fingers burnt on that one.
> 
> I won't forget what went on in here with it's inception either. It wasn't all that pretty, from all sides.



Yes indeed Wally, and I have to wear at least some of the blame for that. My bull***** detector was way out of order for a long time during that awful phase. At least the fraudster ended up wearing many tens of thousands of dollars in fines and costs when NPWS finally nailed him.

On the original topic though, like many members here, I do like tangible hard-copy stuff to actually see, feel and refer to, but it's not enough to just like something - it has to be actually supported with subscriptions and over-the-counter purchases, and I'm guilty of not actually doing either following the Reptiles Australasia debacle. 

Jamie


----------



## alichamp (Oct 1, 2016)

With Scales and Tales going digital does that leave any Australian reptile magazines currently in print?

I know of the journal HERPETOFAUNA but what other reptile pubs do you read?

PS we love Scales and Tails and subscribed for my daughter but were a bit late to the game only coming on for the last year.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Oct 12, 2016)

Going digital does have its disadvantages. For instance, if there's a black out, you can still read a physical magazine or book to pass the time.

And you can't wipe your butt with your iPad if you run out of dunny paper!


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 12, 2016)

SKYWLKR said:


> Going digital does have its disadvantages. For instance, if there's a black out, you can still read a physical magazine or book to pass the time.
> 
> And you can't wipe your butt with your iPad if you run out of dunny paper!



If the power goes out you can still read the digital so long as you have batery power left. The real dissadvatages come when you have a security breach and lose all digital copies or when you have customers who are "old fasioned", like myself, who prefer a physical object to read... Turning an actual page is a differnt experience to swiping a glass screen. There is alsothe potential to have customer who are incapable of downloading the magazine or any digital information (ie those without internet) effectively those people lose the magazine and the company loses customers,further shortening its clientel.


----------



## Wally (Oct 12, 2016)

SKYWLKR said:


> Going digital does have its disadvantages. For instance, if there's a black out, you can still read a physical magazine or book to pass the time.
> 
> And you can't wipe your butt with your iPad if you run out of dunny paper!



Ah, first world problems. 

Not really that big of a deal. I'd probably be more preoccupied with providing alternate heating sources to my reps than sitting down with a mag for some quiet time.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Oct 13, 2016)

Wally said:


> Ah, first world problems.
> 
> Not really that big of a deal. I'd probably be more preoccupied with providing alternate heating sources to my reps than sitting down with a mag for some quiet time.



Just pick up a few Galaxy Note 7s for a great heat source. Dime a dozen at the moment!


----------



## alichamp (Oct 21, 2016)

alichamp said:


> With Scales and Tales going digital does that leave any Australian reptile magazines currently in print?
> 
> I know of the journal HERPETOFAUNA but what other reptile pubs do you read?



Anybody?


----------



## Channaz (Oct 25, 2016)

I'll miss the hard copy version. Was great while it lasted.

- - - Updated - - -



pythoninfinite said:


> This was during the times when reptile enthusiasm was at frenzy levels, and interest was massive.
> 
> I know nothing of the current management of Scales & Tails, but I'd guess that the reduced levels of interest in reptiles and related information we've seen over the past few years would make it both difficult to drum up readable articles and also to turn a profit with reduced subscription numbers.
> 
> Jamie



Hi Jamie, just out of interest, when would you say the frenzy levels of reptile enthusiasm were? And when did interest levels decline? 

Just curious, I hadn't noticed the ups and downs you mention... I thought interest was particularly high around 2012-13 and a bit less since then. What's your thoughts? 

Chris

- - - Updated - - -

Omg, according to the site I have only ever made two posts here. Must have been another loss of data that I've missed. Note to self: pay more attention to APS, haha.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Oct 27, 2016)

Channaz said:


> I'll miss the hard copy version. Was great while it lasted.
> 
> 
> - - - Updated -
> ...




Hi Channaz, I think the frenzied years were from the early 2000s, when licensing to keep herps was introduced in all states, and the internet demonstrated to every keeper that they could actually breed these animals themselves, armed with knowledge gained from forums such as this, or from books, or elsewhere on the internet. Breeding took off, mixing species/subspecies became hugely appealing to many keepers, especially those who needed to have the hottest, latest ghastly creations in their lounge rooms. In my opinion it sort of hit a brick wall at the time of the GFC, around 2009-2010, which caused a massive change in people's discretionary spending patterns. That event, when coupled with a massive oversupply of some animals (particularly the highly fecund pythons) in the following years, has caused the stasis we see today in the trading of reptiles. Massively increasing energy costs over that time don't help either, for keepers with limited budgets.

There are a few keepers still doing well out of niche animals, such as black Bluetongues, but snakes in general, and some pythons in particular, are very difficult to shift these days...

Jamie


----------



## Channaz (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks Jamie! Forgot I had asked you this and only saw your reply now. Interesting to hear your perspective. Fascinating to see how the hobby has it's ups and downs and trends


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 12, 2017)

CrazyNut said:


> Hi,
> Ok just to start not sure if this shoukd be hefe or in chat so admins move if neccssary.
> 
> Ok so is anyone else really annoyed with S&T magazine publication? I have a one year subscrition and haven't received a magazine since May. I also haven't seen anything on their Facebook page either. Are they still publishing magazeins? Anyone know whats going on? You can PM if this is touchy issue.
> ...


The only copy of this I have is literally the first volume, mint condition, unopened, kept in a plastic sleeve. LOL


----------

